# WWII era M1911A1



## Redneckhippie (Mar 18, 2014)

Anybody else have one of these? Inherited mine from my father. It is a Colt built in 1943 and possibly a pistol that was in British hands for a while based on what I read about the serial number and stamped markings. It is in pretty good condition. I have fired one mag of Blazer ammo through it. Worked great. Should I continue shooting this pistol or preserve it?


----------



## hammer1 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have a 1916 built, 1911, that I inheirited from my great uncle. It came back from WWI, with him. I also ended up with a 1917 from him. The pistol was hanging in a closet, still in the military flap holster. I shot the rounds that were in it, and still have the other 14 that were in the 2 extra mags. Its a not for sale handgun.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It is definite heirloom I would shoot it little but mostly a Safe Queen or display case on the wall.


----------



## Redneckhippie (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh yeah, it's a keeper. One of my sons will inherit this. I just like 45's and was wondering whether I could get something other than a nostalgic feeling from it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Write out a piece of paper, to be kept with the pistol, telling the person who inherits it from you about its entire history.

For proof of the meaningfulness of doing this: My ex-wife and I interviewed my ex-father-in-law, just a couple of years before he died.
He and his wife thought that the whole interview thing was silly: Who are we, they said, to be of any historical interest?
Well, it turns out that both of them were pretty heroic, during WW2. And their stories would've died with them, if we hadn't shown up with a tape recorder.


----------



## Redneckhippie (Mar 18, 2014)

Steve M1911A1, I wish I could do that interview but I'm now among the oldest of my family members. But I agree with what you said. Woulda, shoulda, coulda.


----------

